# Updated BMOQ Kit List



## NineHitched (15 Sep 2013)

I'm scheduled to attend BMOQ beginning September 30th, but after calling my local recruiting center I've discovered I won't receive any official paperwork (including the kit list) until two days prior to my departure. In the last week or so, the collection of the DND websites have been re-organised including the CFLRS website and the PDF of the most recent Kit List is no longer accessible.

I was wondering if anyone had happened to retain a copy before it was taken down so I could get a head start on gathering some of the required articles instead of waiting until the final two days before my departure.

I have checked this forum meticulously, but no one appears to have an official list beside their own personal suggestions.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (15 Sep 2013)

Another case of "_SSC strikes again_!!" ?


----------



## Jester_TG (15 Sep 2013)

Sorry i just threw out all that stuff.

Basically - your going to want 4 days or so of civi clothes. Ignore the fact it says to bring dress clothes. Just wear jeans and running shoes. Also make sure your shirts are appropriate and plain if possible.

Make sure you have soap/shampoo/shaving kit to last until they take you to canex to get all your other kit.

Laundry Soap

Alarm clock - or just use your cell phone or wrist watch.

PT clothes (shorts, tshirt, track pants, hoodie maybe since ur there in fall)



All you really need is stuff to last the first few days until they take your platoon to the canex and you get issued your kit.


----------



## NineHitched (16 Sep 2013)

If anyone else is looking for it: http://web.archive.org/web/20130702150951/http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/bic-cib/index-eng.asp


----------



## gilbertk2000 (16 Sep 2013)

Thank you for the link Ninehitched, it's very helpful. I will also be attending the sept 30th BMOQ, look forward to seeing you there.


----------

